
Programming languages shape the way their users think - huntermeyer
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/536356/toolkits-for-the-mind/
======
joatmon-snoo
A personal anecdote: I'm a uni student in my last year, and I was working on
the first assignment for my networking class today, a small <100 LoC Java app,
designed to (1) be a Java refresher and (2) introduce us to raw sockets.

Halfway through the assignment, once I'd figured out what the "protocol" for
the communication was by messing with netcat, I found myself immediately
writing a wrapper for sockets for the code, and couldn't help but wonder what
my natural instinctive approach would have been if I had been writing the code
in Python (the one language I actually have experience writing production code
in).

